
Ask HN: Best place to share slides? - brightball
I&#x27;ve been using Slideshare for a while but it doesn&#x27;t seem to have improved for many years. Looking for recommendations.
======
brightball
After looking around some this morning, it actually looks like the Google
Slides - Publish to the Web option gives a better embedded experience than any
of the others I've seen.

